# blue mini light bar



## mrdell4150 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello All,
I am looking for a cheap, blue mini light bar. Around $100 would be good. Two lights is max, and the light has to be blue. Any suggestions?


----------



## davis513 (Mar 24, 2007)

Try Galls.com. Here's a link to just one example for $99.99. Note the drop down box in the upper right hand corner of the page to select the color that you want.

http://galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=LB437&cat=2713


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 25, 2007)

need more infor to make a good reccomendation. such as:

does it need to be viewable 360 degrees, or just to the front/rear
strob/halogen/led
hardwired or plug in 
etc


----------



## mrdell4150 (Mar 25, 2007)

360 degrees would be nice, but not completly necessary. Halogens I guess because they are cheapest, and preferable plug in but again, not absolutely ncessary. Thanks.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 25, 2007)

You might give EBay a try, too. I've picked up some good deals over there


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, I know its a monday and everything, but am I the only one who read that as a blue mini bar? I'm thinking.. only stocked with blue drinks???


----------



## ReebTop (Mar 26, 2007)

I think we could all do with a mini bar.  In fact, they should be standard issue, as soon as you get your cert test results back.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 26, 2007)

that being the case, i guess the one already linked too would do. i dont like mag mounts or halogens. but if cheap is the order of the day then that the way to go.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Mar 26, 2007)

yea the one that was linked to looks good, nice and small yet powerful. It got great reviews and it right around my price range. BTW I also have a small led dash light that I would be pairing with the mini bar.


----------



## medman123 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was just wondering, what do you need lights for?


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2007)

does it come pre-stocked?


----------



## mrdell4150 (Mar 28, 2007)

I need the lights for my pov. My blue light permit is coming in a few days. NJ allows blue lights with a permit.


----------



## Anomalous (Mar 28, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Okay, I know its a monday and everything, but am I the only one who read that as a blue mini bar? I'm thinking.. only stocked with blue drinks???




You don't like blue drinks???


http://www.bombaysapphire.com/


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 30, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> You don't like blue drinks???
> 
> 
> http://www.bombaysapphire.com/



I don't like fruit, color, sugar or additives in my alcohol.  Give me a nice shot of expensive vodka, with ice.  Purity Rocks!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 30, 2007)

medman123 said:


> I was just wondering, what do you need lights for?



to see!  Oh wait you met emergency lights?  To see in an emergency!  Okay Okay! I don't need them.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 1, 2007)

its called being a whacker and yes im guilty...


----------



## gradygirl (Apr 2, 2007)

This has no merit to the discussion, but I thought the title of this was "blue light mini bar" and I got excited...


----------



## mrdell4150 (Apr 2, 2007)

seems like others have thought that too. haha


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 2, 2007)

Great minds think alike!:blush:


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 6, 2007)

either way its a win win thread...


----------



## emtkelley (Apr 7, 2007)

Please don't be offended when I say this but my husband has lights on his car and it is really embarrassing to ride in it with him (I am in EMS too). Total whackerism. In fact, I am trying to find a nice way asking him to take them out without hurting his feelings. 

I have never seen the point of having lights in a POV. We have to drive the speed limit like everyone else while enroute to the station. They really don't serve much of a purpose, IMO.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Apr 8, 2007)

the lights simply serve as a warning. There are two main intersections that I need to go through in order to get to the building and everyone on my squad has at least one light. They do not give you any special privileges, but many people will yield to me at night. Also, I sometimes go directly to the scene, where a light lets others know where I'm from and what I'm doing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 8, 2007)

mrdell4150 said:


> the lights simply serve as a warning. There are two main intersections that I need to go through in order to get to the building and everyone on my squad has at least one light. They do not give you any special privileges, but many people will yield to me at night. Also, I sometimes go directly to the scene, where a light lets others know where I'm from and what I'm doing.



It also helps when you don't exactly park in a designated parking space.


----------



## Jon (Apr 9, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> It also helps when you don't exactly park in a designated parking space.


Amen.

I had an EMS Lt once who drove a sedan... he went direct to calls... he put a litte dashlight on the front dash... and a whole load of strobes in the rear deck of the vehicle... so he didn't get hit on scenes.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 9, 2007)

i guess the validity of having light in your pov depends on whether you live in a state that recognizes properly authorized pov's as emergency vehicles or not. if so, then you are afforded the same privaleges( through red lights after stop etc) as a rescue, engine or cruiser. if its a courtesy light, i agree its mostly just whackerism, except for the parking thing.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have narrowed it down to a few different lights. I am limited to blue color only in NJ. I can either get a clear dome with blue lights or a blue dome with clear lights, which is better?


----------



## SwissEMT (Apr 15, 2007)

mrdell4150 said:


> There are two main intersections that I need to go through in order to get to the building



That should not be relevant to the discussion since at the intersection you are to behave like all other vehicles on the road. That includes red lights, stop signs and speed limits. You will save no time.

I don't quite understand the whole "designated parking" concept. I have NEVER heard of a LEO giving a ticket or making issue of first responder's parking unless it interefered or threatened emergency operations. 

Once in my life did I show up in my POV and it was the dumbest idea ever. What the hell are you going to do when you're running the call? Leave your car behind? And then what happens when you get another call? In the end, your car obstructs the road while you're off playing in the wambulance.

Why is there a need for a light? No. People just like to feel like Starsky and Hutch


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 16, 2007)

I work with a volly agency and most of our responders show up POV.  Those who do not transport are responsible to shuttle cars left at the scene back to the closest station.  We are trained to leave our keys on the dash when we get out of our rigs.  

Very often I can be on scene for up to 10 minutes on my own before a rig shows up.  Rural area, 52 square mile district.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 16, 2007)

SwissEMT said:


> I don't quite understand the whole "designated parking" concept. I have NEVER heard of a LEO giving a ticket or making issue of first responder's parking unless it interefered or threatened emergency operations.



It's about protecting yourself and your patients on the scene, especially if you arrive before the rigs (which happens a lot in rural areas).  Would you rather someone hit you, your patient, or your vehicle, or avoid the accident because they slowed down for the lights in the rear of your vehicle?

My district covers 240 square miles, and an ambulance can be as far as 20-30 minutes away.  Law can sometimes be as far away as 45 minutes.  That's a long time to remain on scene waiting for an emergency vehicle.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Apr 17, 2007)

It's not that I get through the intersection any faster by having a light, it's just that the intersection backs up a lot and if people see the light, they pull over to the shoulder, allowing me to get to the intersection faster, (not go through it without stopping at red lights, stop signs, etc.) Also, when first responders go POV to a scene, the lights help us determine where the house or location is quickly and alert other motorists so they don't hit the car.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 22, 2007)

i love my lights and youll never take them away....never !, LOL....i wuv to wight up the woad in my wambulance....i mean car...


----------

